

Mayer’s acquistion spree starts to solve core problems - lucidquiet
http://pandodaily.com/2013/07/25/baby-steps-mayers-acquistion-spree-doesnt-turn-yahoo-around-but-it-starts-to-solve-core-problems/?grcc2=8ac707a7041dc368bc0a66ea38a9d63f~1375301915162~98c84adcf72f4f5888fe14a7b4b7dec4~cb9b1569fa031c97d24a781fa7f80646~1375301915253~598~5~0~0~0~-1~-1~-1~15~5~34~H4sIAAAAAAAAAIVQu67dIBD8lfgD1uYNvmVSpUpxdesIw_ocIgwO4CO54dtDkj6Z1Wq0D-2M9tna-bYsp00-exviPbt8LIxQvhC9cLpUfGECH0q74VFCG1TQRqjNlnadELHWnCq0p23gcm1wIDA4Qowhp6WDNpwpLRWXnCpNySr785-iTC6b3e6hgGeFw95YKlj38wq1jZNQz4IIPmNNDdpVEtz2mTPYkq_kYbsahPbX37CVoeb4wmGtIJwlbxGPuvSVqd7larohfTXOCOvdrtkudmmM2ZEKqzexaY9O_H-h9xoafvVveiV6gAohiF4V52z97uxx2vBIYwyMUs0NE0xxJQVXwrBORtCRH-_TRxpn_Kf3ZhvWiRM-fc5X9FgmLekkyEyonIASOTNN1J_m9OVbx22UKHcrlRZSM4pMGEmcortzxJvOyDozLmbGBtNefzgK9gyEjHr8xM-P8uq7jRX7b_wCtrF2bxUCAAA

======
mathattack
If this is about hiring for talent, then Yahoo is in serious trouble. I will
give her this - people are talking about Yahoo again. Some of that was the old
board, but she deserves some of the credit too.

------
mikeryan
I don't know if this solves Yahoo's "core" problem or if they even have a
"core" problem as opposed to a shitload of small problems. I know I'm not sure
about a lot of what Yahoo has done over the last year, and I'm pretty
skeptical if Yahoo can even be turned around but I'm giving Marissa at least 3
years before making any judgements.

------
AznHisoka
This article is full of fluff. How exactly do each of the acquisitions start
to solve the core problems of Yahoo?

------
orky56
Each of the acquisitions tells us more about what Yahoo wants to be. Thus far,
it's been dilutive to the brand but overall strategic. I have faith they will
integrate these products and teams much better than they did in the past.

